
Seth's Blog: No business model - dawie
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/08/no-business-mod.html
======
dawie
In the same way as Seth's example Hacker News is providing a service to the
community and at the same time they are promoting their company YCombinator.
Very clever.

------
daniel-cussen
I always felt business models were kind of unnecessary...you just need to be
able to sell something down the line.

